# Great Pinner for the price!



## Bill1974

Looks to be the same one Harbor Freight sell


----------



## Racer2007

> Looks to be the same one Harbor Freight sell
> 
> - Bill1974


My HF 23 gauge pin gun has a tip Lock saftey and I don't see it getting in the way at all. Havve run close to a 1000 pins and no issues at all.


----------



## gtbuzz

I've got the same one and I have to agree. As a pinner, it works great, nary a single jam, but the lack of a safety does bother me a little. I think I paid less than $20 for a new one with a damaged box.


----------



## TMH

> Looks to be the same one Harbor Freight sell
> 
> - Bill1974
> 
> My HF 23 gauge pin gun has a tip Lock saftey and I don t see it getting in the way at all. Havve run close to a 1000 pins and no issues at all.
> 
> - Richard


Thanks Richard, the space issue was strictly an assumption on my part. It is good to know it does not get in the way. At 30 bucks I expect to be buying another sooner or later in the future. Just hoping later rather than sooner.

Tom


----------

